# The effects of energy drinks and caffeine on dp/dr.



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Effects of energy drinks and caffeine on dp/dr*​
*Does drinking monster or any other energy drink help your dp/dr?*

yes00.00%no225.00%makes it worse450.00%never tried it225.00%

*Does drinking caffiene help your dp/dr?*

yes333.33%no222.22%makes it worse444.44%never tried it00.00%

*Do you taking pre workout help dp/dr?*

yes00.00%no450.00%makes it worse337.50%never tried it112.50%


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anyone feel better when they drink an energy drink or caffeine? whenever I drink monster zero specifically I find it helps me feel a little better not to mention the increase focus and energy. I know its not exactly healthy, but I'm just curious if anyone feels a little more connected to the world when they drink it. Caffeine with and without l-theanine helps me as well as taking pre workout but I feel monster lessens my dp the most and gives me better focus than plain caffeine. Affects are temporary but feeling a little better is worth it. Mind you I don't really have anxiety nor did i get dp/dr from anxiety so may not work for everyone. I think maybe its a dopamine thing from the caffeine or maybe some of the ingredients in the energy drink like taurine and carnitine helps dp/dr.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

> To find safety, the mind accesses the comfortable state of sleeping - but does so while you are awake. So part of the sleeping state is temporarily shifted into the waking state. That's another reason why DP constantly feels like a mental grogginess, and why concentration becomes difficult your mind is in that place where you're just about to drift off to sleep, though your body is fully awake. It's also why DP is always worse after a nap the mind is much closer to the sleep-state.
> 
> So, in order to deal with a scary waking reality, the mind pulls the warm blanket of the sleep-state over itself and waits until it?s ready to come out again. The mind?s proximity to the sleep-state explains further many of the difficult existential / philosophical thoughts that DP generates.


Source : http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/196341/A-very-inspiring-column-about-depersonalization-and-derealization

With energy drinks/caffeine you get yourself out of that place and feel more connected. I have that myself. When I don't drink coffee or tea I feel like away from people, passive, bored, but when I drink some cup of coffee I feel more "alive".

Nothing unusual.


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

sunjet said:


> Source : http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/196341/A-very-inspiring-column-about-depersonalization-and-derealization
> 
> With energy drinks/caffeine you get yourself out of that place and feel more connected. I have that myself. When I don't drink coffee or tea I feel like away from people, passive, bored, but when I drink some cup of coffee I feel more "alive".
> 
> Nothing unusual.


interesting.


----------

